

Doing business in CA? Prepare to disclose use of slave labor. - shawnee_
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/east_bay&id=8485955

======
shawnee_
Yes, this technically applies to "big" companies (which is probably a good
thing) ...

 _A new California law that takes effect Jan. 1 requires that the more than
3,200 California companies that have gross receipts of $100 million or more
have to report whether or not their supply chain uses slave labor._

... but it's still interesting.

More details: [http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-rt-us-california-
slav...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-rt-us-california-
slaverytre7bt0xn-20111230,0,2734244.story)

<http://slaveryfootprint.org/>

